# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Geejam

## takinitslow

Here are some picks of my experience at Geejam last year went for breakfast ended up with a tour of the grounds and a invite to use the private beach for awhile it was awesome. Cant wait to see Jolly Boys this year

----------


## Vince

takinitslow, getting ansy?? lol- 11 days till da rock!!!! Ahh, the sleepless nites before you head SOUTH!!- Best sleepless nites every!!

----------


## takinitslow

I am there Vince. Its slow at work this time of year makes it even worse sitting at my computer looking at trip pics from the last 7 yrs

----------


## Vince

Lol, I hear ya! Just need vi to show us some more pictures :Wink:

----------


## sammyb

just lovely, Thanks Takinitslow!

----------


## takinitslow

> just lovely, Thanks Takinitslow!


No problem Sammyb I am super excited to go again and also to meet Warren he will be picking us up and taking us to Geejam. Pictures to follow

----------


## takinitslow



----------


## Vince

10 days till da ROCK!!!

----------


## agregory

Thanks for sharing the great pics! I can't wait to get there! 15 sleeps to go 😁

We'll stop by White Sands when we get to Negril to check in with you and your wife takinitslow! Or maybe we'll see you at Geejam foe the Jolly Boys 😎

----------


## takinitslow

> Thanks for sharing the great pics! I can't wait to get there! 15 sleeps to go 
> 
> We'll stop by White Sands when we get to Negril to check in with you and your wife takinitslow! Or maybe we'll see you at Geejam foe the Jolly Boys


I will be at White Sands sippin a 2 4 1 drink special

----------


## Odinson

Major bummer!  Banksy art at Geejam painted over!

http://www.msn.com/en-us/travel/news...tel/ar-BByHLBM

----------


## sammyb

Oh my

----------


## Bnewb

Major yikes!!

----------

